# AutoGlym Aqua Wax - Review (by a newbie)



## BlueSE3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all - please let me apologise for starting a new thread first off. I saw a couple of Aqua Wax threads, but I didn't want the review to get lost in the bulk of the other posts. Also, I can't put reviews in the review section rolleyes: ) so here it goes (I hope the forum mods are benevolent and don't delete this):

*
Auto Glym Aqua Wax*

*
Packaging:*

My thoughts - the item is extremely well packaged, with a hand carry case and two microfibre cloths included in the mix. I wish Autoglym would use this kind of zipper-ed packaging with their other MF applications!



















*Instructions:*

They seem relatively straight forward:










*Usage of the product:*

1) Product was used after a completely thorough wash and rinse.

2) They said that "excess" water could be removed with an Aqua Dry Chamois (I did just that) or Flexiblade. However, it was a bit difficult not drying the car COMPLETELY while passing the chamois, since the tropics are pretty hot :lol: So I had to be careful to leave SOME water on the car, like this:

To me, this was a bit out of the ordinary, and would steepen the learning curve slightly for the product...but not by much.









3) I sprayed on the Aqua Wax onto the body, and dried with one of the blue MF's provided - in such a way that I was using long strokes to smear the wax onto the paint, while picking up remaining water.

You can barely see some of the wax in this angle:










4) I repeated this for the entire car - it's very easy to do and takes very little time.

5) Once this was done, I started working on removing/buffing off the excess wax with the other blue MF. Removal was a little more difficult than I thought (see Pros and cons below).

6) Some samples of the finished product:


















*PROS*

- Easy to apply, even for a first time user

- leaves a slick finish, similar to that when using HD Wax. While it's not on the level of HD Wax, it may very well be able to add to that products durability after repeated washes, I suspect.

- adds a bit to the shine and depth. I had applied this to my Kia Koup, which had a two week old application of Ultra Deep Shine. The car seemed to have just a little more gleam to it.

- good water beading. While water beading on the UDS application (alone) wasn't too fantasitic, it was NOTICEABLY better with the Aqua Wax (no pics - sorry!!!).

- Smells like Fudge!!!! :lol:

*CONS*

- a little difficult to buff off. I found it was a little challenging to buff off since it seemed to streak slightly and leave a sort of slightly greasy finish in *certain* areas (so those areas took more work). This may be due to me adding just a little too much AWax in those areas.

- you HAVE to ensure that you're completely drying the car when you're applying/smearing on the Aqua Wax. If any residual water is left after the application, it WILL cause smudging effects when you attempt to buff off the excess wax with the second MF

- maybe they should recommend that the car be given a final once-over with another MF, like an AG hi-Tech, just to ensure no smudges/streaks are left behind. This seems to work well for me.

- it's a little strange to "not dry the car completely". Normally, using a chamois/MF to dry a car involves me literaly drying the car. I'd opt to perhaps use a "light" pat & dry technique, just to ensure some water is indeed left behind. The product seems to work better on damp panels.


----------



## BlueSE3P (Oct 21, 2010)

*Conclusion*

It's a fantastic product, and I will definitely be using again! I love the smell ( :lol: ) and it really is an easy way to apply and remove wax.

Ease of use (AG SRP being an 8, Car Wash soap being a 10) - *6.5*

Quality of product (SRP being a 10 - yes I love SRP) - *9*

Will I recommend - Definitely!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I apply it to a dry car sparingly and it's just as easy to do.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Use it more sparingly and ease of use would be better. This stuff is childs play.


----------



## BlueSE3P (Oct 21, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> This stuff is childs play


Evidently.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Apply too much and its a b1tch to buff off smear free.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think that's why the OP had problems with it. Once you get used to it, it's a great product.


----------



## BlueSE3P (Oct 21, 2010)

I had that problem in a few select areas, as I alluded to in the first post.

That may have been due to the buffing MF being slightly damp from some water I had missed (also alluded to in the post) - a separate issue from me possibly having added too much in other areas.

e.g. Aqua Wax was applied VERY sparingly in most areas (e.g. the entire roof took only two or so quick jabs of the nozzle), but I had slight smearing near the rear glass due to some water I picked up on the buffing MF (an error on my part).

Also, the pic of the bonnet/hood shows a before and after of how little was applied on that panel.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Do it on the car dry imho.


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

I have been using this since it came out. One of my most favourite waxes to work with and the results are pretty good too. I agree putting it on too thick causes it to smear but no problem putting it on a wet car!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I wish i was waxing a motor in the caribbean,,,could you imagine it,,driving about with gleaming bodywork,blinging in the tropical sun,*sigh* if only.:car:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Easier on a dry car IMO


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I use it sparingly and I haven't seen any problems with usage, even on a dry car. I have seen easier products, though.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Best to do one panel at a time. Spray on, wipe over very lightly and then buff with a separate mf very lightly. It really should be effortless.

Thanks for the review.


----------

